# Business is booming need another wide format printer



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

We are looking to add another wide format printer for dye sublimation. We have an Epson 9800 but would like something wider and faster. What do have? Satisfied...unsatisfied and why?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Neal,

There is a 42" wide sublimation printer that prints around 4 times faster than the 9800 and is designed for sublimation printing. Here is the link - Advanced Color Solutions > Dye-Sublimation Printers > AS2-42.

Just something to consider.

Mark


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Sid,

I bought the printer that DAGuide mentions in his post from ACS. I love it! 

Also, the service from ACS has been awesome.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Sid I saw on your website that you o photo satin and wondering what that is?
Is it some kinda dye sublimation for shirts?


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Wed sublimate the image on the satin and put it through our GX24, cut it to shape and press it on the Ts


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh o so it is same principle as heat transferring on printed vinyl. Any advantages doing it this way, curious because I got DTG but to much headache to do dark garments


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Actually no advantage. Very expensive material and a five step process. We do it for the fashion industry. It is not realistic to try compete with DTG. It is good for small images no larger than 6" x 8" too much a "feel" for large images.
We have over 100 products that we wholesale and I started this thread to get feed back on different wide format machines. Who likes what, dislikes what and why. Now I am getting people buying off our website, not bad, but would still like to get the info I'm looking for.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for Info and I have heard good things about Roland but they are pricer machines but are workhorses


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

sid said:


> Actually no advantage. Very expensive material and a five step process. We do it for the fashion industry. It is not realistic to try compete with DTG. It is good for small images no larger than 6" x 8" too much a "feel" for large images.
> We have over 100 products that we wholesale and I started this thread to get feed back on different wide format machines. Who likes what, dislikes what and why. Now I am getting people buying off our website, not bad, but would still like to get the info I'm looking for.


Your aluminum is awesome . What is it coated with?


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Swear by Roland, expect to by a few more this year. Aluminum is coated for dye sublimation and custom cut. We print 8" x 10" up to 24" x 36" custom sizes available. 16" x 20" best seller. Anyone out there want to tell me about wide format printers


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Sid,

You currently have a 44" wide Epson 9800 printer. Do you need to go larger than that for some reason? What size is your heat press? You probably have a Maxi-Press since you are doing 24" x 26" aluminum. You just need to determine if you have a market for the next size larger of printers 54"+ or if all you are looking to do is increase your production capabilities with a second printer. Which one?

I will assume that you are running some type of RIP solution with your 9800. If you go with the same size Epson printer, you will be able to same some money. However, you will only be able to double your production rate. By going into the large format, high speed printers (i.e. Roland, Mutoh,...), you will be able to print much faster and larger items (i.e. signage, banners, cut-sew full coverage shirts,...). However, you could have potentially more of an investment (i.e. printers cost more, have to pay for a new RIP, have to get a larger heat press or go with a roll-to-roll press,...). Just some things to think about.

If all you are looking to do is just increase your production and not really needing to go larger, than I stand by the link I posted above. The printer will cost around $7,000 jully loaded (not that much more expensive than a fully loaded 9800). However, it will print approximately 4 times the speed. Thus, you will get the most bang for your buck.

If you are looking to go larger to include more products, then I would recommend looking at either the Roland FJ-540 or FP-740. From what I hear, the FP-740 is the dream sublimation printer. I meet a couple of guys in Oregon at last year's ISS Long Beach Show that own two of them. The do a lot of business with Nike, Reebok,... and it sounded like they have one sweet setup (if I remember everything correctly). They have a production flow where the printers will print on to a large conveyor belt. The fabric is on a separate belt and is cut using either an air knife or blade (I don't remember) based on the specifics provided by a computer. The operator then takes the fabric and loads it on top of the printed paper. The conveyor takes it to the roll-to-roll heat press for the curing process. On the other side of the heat press, there is something that separates the fabric from the paper. Then, it is off to be sewn together for a custom outfit. 

The best recommendation that I can give to you is to call Matt Gusse at Advanced Color Solutions (www.acslf.com). He specializes in large format sublimation and is the one that setup the Oregon company mentioned above with their printers. He is based out of Southern CA (the epi-center of large format sublimation in the U.S.), but has setup systems across the country. I know of Dallas and Boston as a couple of examples.

What other specific questions do you have? Hope this helps you begin your research. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks finally some good info. Will give them a call. We are running with the Wasatch rip, works great for our needs. The upgraded size to a 54" and larger is not for large products but for multiples of small images. One of our products sells by the thousands per week. We are running a bank of 4000s and the Epson but can't keep up.


----------



## jimbob2258 (Oct 20, 2008)

I would have suggested a Mimaki JV4 for you needs. Excellent machine and great ink delivery systems are available. Cost is around 20K new and there are some used ones in the low teens. I have a friend in California that has a couple and says they run unattended in the 120 sq ft per hour area. His problems have been minimal but the service from Mimaki is not too great. The Roland may be a better choice.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Just heard from Advanced Color Solutions that they are doing some specials on the Roland dye sub printers. The website has package specials (including the expensive heat presses), but I don't think Sid is looking at those. Might be able to work a deal on just the printer. Here is the link - 
http://www.advancedcolorsolutions.com/large-format-printers/dye-sublimation/sublimation-printer-year-end-deal.asp


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks, Advance Color Solutions looks good I will have to call them to see if they have someone on the east coast. Otherwise service travel time would be a *****!


----------



## rubywenzday (Nov 18, 2008)

Neal,
Your website is sick!!!! Did you design that yourself or did you use a webdesigner?
Sorry it's a lil off the subject but i couldnt help but notice the site :0)


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks, wait to you see what we are working on. We are using a team of independent designers and giving each a specific element to work on. The three new sights for next year are going to be wild. We plan to have every product display you uploaded image so you can see what your image looks like on our products before you buy. They will work like CP so they become linked stores that you can add to your site.


----------



## rubywenzday (Nov 18, 2008)

wow, thats super impressive!!!! i'll keep an eye out for the new one :0)


----------

